# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Όργανα & Εξοπλισμός >  >  Digital Oscilloscope

## ventouza6969

Καλημερα παιδες,

Ψαχνω για παλμογραφο κ κοιταζω στο ebay κατι τετοιο αξηζει να προχωρησω σε αγορα αξηζει να ασχοληθω ?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/HANTEK-PC-USB-2CH-Digital-Oscilloscope-20M-Hz-48M-Sa-s-1M-Byte-CH-Portable-/251191447330?_trksid=p2045573.m2102&_trkparms=aid%  3D555001%26algo%3DPW.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D146%  26meid%3D4262216206163489802%26pid%3D100034%26prg%  3D1079%26rk%3D2%26sd%3D150916291158%26

----------


## SV1JRT

Εγώ προσωπικά ΔΕΝ θα αγόραζα USB παλμογράφο, για πολλούς και διάφορους λόγους.
 Πέρα απο αυτό, ένα ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟ θέμα που βλέπω, είναι οτι το Sampling Rate είναι ΜΟΝΟ 48MSa/s*.
*Αν λάβειςυπόψιν οτι μία σωστή δειγματοληψία πρέπει να είναι ΔΕΚΑ φορές υψηλότερη απο την μετρούμενη συχνότητα για να έχουμε σωστή απεικόνηση, τότε η μέγιστη συχνότητα της συσκευής αυτής είναι 4.8 MHz !!!!
 Αν μπορείς, αγόρασε κανονικό παλμογράφο και όχι USB.

----------


## ventouza6969

γιατι οχι usb ειναι πολυ πιο οικονομικα?
κατι τετοιο ισως
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Owon-PDS5022...51191447330%26

----------


## chip

να μην το πάρεις εκτός και δεν μπορείς να δώσεις περισσότερα... οπότε από το τίποτα....

----------


## SV1JRT

> γιατι οχι usb ειναι πολυ πιο οικονομικα?
> κατι τετοιο ισως
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Owon-PDS5022...51191447330%26




 Δεν είναι κακό, αλλά με 40 - 50 ευρώ παραπάνω αγοράζεις 100Mhz.
 Για ψάξε καλύτερα....

  Οσο για τους USB παλμογράφους και γενικά να δείς τι παίζει με τους ψηφιακούς παλμογράφους, δες εδώ:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTG6jWL0ZqA

και 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ev121xAt_k4

----------


## alexisk10

εγω εχω παρει αυτο http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Digital-Co...item3f1f7e246e

----------


## ventouza6969

> εγω εχω παρει αυτο http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Digital-Co...item3f1f7e246e



Σου εχει βγει καλο? 
Ειχες καποιο προβλημα με τελωνειο γιατι βλεπω οτι ερχεται απο Κινα?

----------


## johnnyb

Το μοντελο με τα $96 ειναι τελειως μαπα εχει πολυ κακα reviews και στο amazon (γραφουν οτι δεν εχει ουτε τα στοιχειωδη triger κλπ)
Ποιο καλα  reviews  εχουν  τα μοντελα :
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from...202090&_sop=15
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=...at=0&_from=R40
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=...at=0&_from=R40

Αν πας για 100Mhz  κανονικο παλμογραφο συμφερει πλεον απο Αγγλια και δεν μπλεκεις με τελωνεια κλπ 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ATTEN-ADS1...item23112ea1ee

----------


## chip

τον Atten να πάρεις ή αντίστοιχο rigol.

----------


## JOUN

> Αν πας για 100Mhz  κανονικο παλμογραφο συμφερει πλεον απο Αγγλια και δεν μπλεκεις με τελωνεια κλπ 
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ATTEN-ADS1...item23112ea1ee



Kαι εγω εχω παρει τον ATTEN απο αυτον τον (Κινεζο οχι Αγγλο) πωλητη και μια χαρα ολα..
Οταν τον πηρα τον ειχε στην Γερμανια,τωρα τον εχει στην Αγγλια,μαλλον εχει διαφορες αποθηκες στην Ευρωπη για να μην εχουμε προβλημα με τελωνεια.

----------


## spiroscfu

Και εγώ θα πρότεινα atten ή κάποιον παρόμοιο.

----------


## JOUN

^^ Ε αμα δεν παινεψεις το σπιτι σου..

----------


## alexisk10

> Σου εχει βγει καλο? 
> Ειχες καποιο προβλημα με τελωνειο γιατι βλεπω οτι ερχεται απο Κινα?




δεν ξερω τι γινεται στην ελλαδα. Εγω κυπρο πληρωσα 4 ευρω

----------


## DooM_SteR

αυτούς τους τσέπης τους έχει δεί κανείς απο κοντά?
http://www.seeedstudio.com/depot/dso...html?cPath=174

----------


## Georggg

Γεια σας, σκέφτομαι να αγοράσω τον παλμογράφο atten που αναφερθηκε παραπάνω. Τον βρήκα στο ebay αλλα γράφει ότι ο πωλητής δεν στέλνει στην Ελλάδα! 

Διόρθωση : Τελικά λύθηκε το θεμα, απλά όταν έμπαινα απο ebay.gr έβγαζε το μηνυμα.

----------


## mtzag

Αυτος τι λεει συμφερει η ειναι μαπα ?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ARM-DSO-Nano...item5651220255

----------


## johnnyb

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...ghlight=DSO203

----------


## Georggg

Καλησπέρα σας ,για να μην ανοίγω νέο θέμα γράφω εδω, έπεσε στα χέρια μου ένας ψηφιακός παλμογράφος και θα ήθελα να μάθω αν υπάρχει κάποιος οδηγος στο ιντερνετ που να λέει μερικά πράγματα για το πως κάνουμε μετρήσεις με παλμογράφο και τι πρεπει να προσέχουμε για να μην τον καταστρέψουμε :Rolleyes: ..΄Εχω ψάξει αρκετα στο ιντερνετ για την λειτουργία των παλμογράφων αλλά το μόνο που βρίσκω είναι guides που περιγράφουν τη λειτουργία του απλά. Ευχαριστώ..

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ...  πως κάνουμε μετρήσεις με παλμογράφο και τι πρεπει να προσέχουμε για να μην τον καταστρέψουμε



Οι απλές μετρήσεις μοιάζουν με αυτές του βολτομέτρου, αλλά Θα θυμάσαι ότι η γείωση του παλμογράφου είναι ίδια με αυτή της πρίζας, δηλαδή αν έχεις ένα γειωμένο τροφοδοτικό εκεί θα συνδέσεις και  το GND/0V/γείωση του παλμογράφου. Οι μετρήσεις θα γίνονται σε αναφορά με αυτό το σημείο. Μην υπερβείς τα όρια τάσης εισόδου (μερικές εκατοντάδες V, σημειώνεται δίπλα στις εισόδους) και στην αρχή τουλάχιστον μέτρα σήματα χαμηλής τάσης (ΟΧΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΙΖΑ ή σε κυκλώματα υψηλής τάσης).

----------


## αλπινιστης

> Αν πας για 100Mhz  κανονικο παλμογραφο συμφερει πλεον απο Αγγλια και δεν μπλεκεις με τελωνεια κλπ 
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ATTEN-ADS1...item23112ea1ee



Αυτον πηρα και εγω, ηρθε απο Αγγλια, δεν εδωσα ουτε σεντ σε τελωνεια και βγηκε αρκετα καλος για τα λεφτα του. Τον προτεινω ανετα. Ειναι και 100MHz!

----------


## p270

αφού ήρθε από Αγγλία πως να πληρώσεις τελωνείο 

τελωνείο πληρώνεις μόνο από χώρες εκτός ευρωπαϊκής ένωσης

----------


## Georggg

> Οι απλές μετρήσεις μοιάζουν με αυτές του βολτομέτρου, αλλά Θα θυμάσαι ότι η γείωση του παλμογράφου είναι ίδια με αυτή της πρίζας, δηλαδή αν έχεις ένα γειωμένο τροφοδοτικό εκεί θα συνδέσεις και  το GND/0V/γείωση του παλμογράφου. Οι μετρήσεις θα γίνονται σε αναφορά με αυτό το σημείο. Μην υπερβείς τα όρια τάσης εισόδου (μερικές εκατοντάδες V, σημειώνεται δίπλα στις εισόδους) και στην αρχή τουλάχιστον μέτρα σήματα χαμηλής τάσης (ΟΧΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΙΖΑ ή σε κυκλώματα υψηλής τάσης).



Ευχαριστώ, έχω τον atten ads 1102cal, (γραφει 400v max cat II ,all inputs 1MΩ = 13pF στις εξόδους). Έχω κάνει απλές μετρήσεις σε ενα kit που έχω που ειναι signal generator. Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν π.χ. θέλω να κάνω μετρήσεις σε μια πλακέτα τοποθετώ τους ακροδέκτες όπως και στο πολύμετρο; Μήπως υπάρχει κάποιο βίντεο στο youtube που να δειχνει βασικές μετρησεις με παλμογράφο; Για αρχή αυτο που με ενδιαφέρει είναι να μην γίνει καμια ζημιά...

----------


## tasosmos

Κυριως προσεξε:
-Η πριζα του παλμογραφου να εχει κανονικα γειωση.
-Τα κυκλωματα που μετρας να ειναι απομονωμενα απο το δικτυο της ΔΕΗ, δλδ να εχουν μετασχηματιστη ή οπτοζευκτη ενδιαμεσα.
-Την τοποθετηση των GND clips μην τυχον και βραχυκυκλωσεις μεσω του GND καποια πηγη, μπορεις για αρχη να χρησιμοποιεις το ενα καναλι μονο.

Σιγουρα υπαρχουν πολλα βιντεακια στο youtube με οδηγιες για χρηση παλμογραφου, αν ψαξεις με "oscilloscope intro" ή κατι παρομοιο θα βρεις ενα καρο.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... θέλω να κάνω μετρήσεις σε μια πλακέτα ...



Βάζεις το ένα probe στον παλμογράφο, συνδέεις το κροκοδειλάκι γείωσης του probe στο 0V/GND της πλακέτας ή του τροφοδοτικού της πλακέτας, τράβηξε από το probe τη μύτη με το γατζάκι για να μείνει μύτη σαν βελόνα και "περιηγήσου" στα σήματα της πλακέτας ακουμπώντας τη βελόνα του probe σε διάφορα πόδια εξαρτημάτων. Ρυθμίζεις κατάλληλα το X (χρόνος) και το Υ (τάση) για να δεις καλά τα σήματα.

----------


## Georggg

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις, συγγνώμη που ρωτάω πολλά πράγματα αλλά επειδή ο παλμογράφος κοστίζει αρκετά λεφτά δεν θέλω να κάνω καμιά λάθος ενέργεια και τον χαλάσω..

----------


## rch

> Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις, συγγνώμη που ρωτάω πολλά πράγματα αλλά επειδή ο παλμογράφος κοστίζει αρκετά λεφτά δεν θέλω να κάνω καμιά λάθος ενέργεια και τον χαλάσω..



Πραγματικά φίλος, χωρίς να θέλω να τρολλάρω, αλλά μου κάνει ιδιαίτερη εντύπωση ότι πήρες ένα όργανο το οποιό δεν ξέρεις να χρησιμοποιείς, και αν είναι μάλιστα καλό κοστίζει 1-2-3++ μηνιάτικα. Δλδ να τί να καταλάβεις και πώς; Anyway καλή αρχή.

----------


## Georggg

> Πραγματικά φίλος, χωρίς να θέλω να τρολλάρω, αλλά μου κάνει ιδιαίτερη εντύπωση ότι πήρες ένα όργανο το οποιό δεν ξέρεις να χρησιμοποιείς, και αν είναι μάλιστα καλό κοστίζει 1-2-3++ μηνιάτικα. Δλδ να τί να καταλάβεις και πώς; Anyway καλή αρχή.



Είχα κάνει κάποια μαθήματα ηλεκτρονικών και παλμογράφου στη σχολή (Τεχνικος Η/Υ). Σκέφτηκα να ξανασχοληθώ με τα ηλεκτρονικά και πιστεύω ότι είναι καλύτερα να δόσω κάποια λεφτά για κάποια όργανα μέτρησης και εργαλεία παρά να τα δόσω π.χ. για IPHONE. ( να προσθέσω επίσης ότι ο παλμογράφος κόστισε 306 ευρω με τα μεταφορικά)

----------


## JOUN

> πιστεύω ότι είναι καλύτερα να δόσω κάποια λεφτά για κάποια όργανα μέτρησης και εργαλεία παρά να τα δόσω π.χ. για IPHONE.



Σωστος.. :Thumbup: 
Και εγω το ιδιο εκανα αν και δεν μου ειναι αναγκαιος αλλα πρωτα απ'ολα κανουμε το χομπυ μας..

----------


## chip

καλή συνέχει georggg
αν γενικά δεν δουλευεις με υψηλές τάσεις δύσκολα θα πάθει κάτι ο παλμογράφος...
Αυτό που ΔΕΝ πρέπει να κανεις ΠΟΤΕ!!!! είναι η σύνδεση με τα 220....

----------


## mtzag

> καλή συνέχει georggg
> αν γενικά δεν δουλευεις με υψηλές τάσεις δύσκολα θα πάθει κάτι ο παλμογράφος...
> Αυτό που ΔΕΝ πρέπει να κανεις ΠΟΤΕ!!!! είναι η σύνδεση με τα 220....



για να τον συνδεσεις στα 220 της δεη τι πρεπει να κανεις ωστε να μην καει ?
και γιατι καιγετε στα 220 της δεη ?

----------


## johnnyb

Στα 220 δεν εχει σχεδον κανενα λογο να το συνδεσει μεσος τεχνικος , για να συνδεθει  με κυκλωματα υψηλοτερης τασης και ισχυος θελει ειδικα probe και οι μετρησεις αυτες απαιτουν εμπειρια

----------


## dimpet

Διάβασε αυτο εδώ http://aries.ucsd.edu/najmabadi/CLAS.../XYZ-Scope.pdf οδηγός βασικών αρχών παλμογράφου απο τη μαμά εταιρεία TEKTRONIX. Είναι πολύ κατατοπιστικό .

----------


## rch

> για να τον συνδεσεις στα 220 της δεη τι πρεπει να κανεις ωστε να μην καει ?
> και γιατι καιγετε στα 220 της δεη ?



Να του κόψεις την γείωση όπως είχε κάνει ο Σπύρος ο Κερκυραίος(γνωστό σαν floating) σε κάποιο πόστ του, το οποίο δεν προτείνεται γενικά, ή να πάρεις differential probe. Η 2η λύση είναι η πιο σωστή αλλά το πρόουμπ μόνο του ξεπερνάει σε τιμή τον παλμογράφο σου  :Tongue2: 
Στα 230 πλέον της ΔΕΗ δεν καίγεται ο παλμογράφος, απλά πρέπει να προσέχεις την πολικότητα. Όπως ξές ο παλμογράφος γειώνεται, αν λοιπόν εσύ συνδέσεις την φάση της πηγής (δίκτυο/ινβέρτερ) στην γη του παλμογράφου (βραχυκύκλωμα), είτε δεν θα πάθεις τπτα και θα καεί ο παλμογράφος -ασφάλειες, μπορεί και κανα ολοκληρωμένο/πλαστικό- αλλά ακόμα χειρότερα μπορεί και να αφήσεις χήρα την γυναίκα σου  :Sad:  Οπότε μεγάλο παιδί είσαι, καταλαβαίνεις φαντάζομαι.

----------


## tasosmos

Ή μπορεις να τροφοδοτησεις απο μετασχηματιστη απομονωσης 1:1 το κυκλωμα προς μετρηση σαν ενδιαμεση λυση τοσο απο αποψη κοστους οσο και ασφαλειας σε σχεση με το dif. probe και απλα αφαιρεσης της γειωσης.  :Smile:

----------


## JOUN

Μια και αναφερθηκε,τι ειναι καλυτερο;Να τροφοδοτησω μεσα απο τον μετασχηματιστη απομονωσης τον παλμογραφο η το προς ελεγχο κυκλωμα;
Φανταζομαι καλυτερα ειναι να εχει κανονικα γειωση ο παλμογραφος και το κυκλωμα να ειναι απομονωμενο αλλα ακουω γνωμες..

Μπορω να βρω και δευτερο μετασχηματιστη ωστε να εχουν και τα δυο απομονωση αλλα νομιζω ειναι υπερβολη χωρις να κερδισω τιποτα..

----------


## mtzag

μα και παλι αμα βαλεις τον παλμογραφο σε μετασχηματιστη απομονωσης απο που θα εχει ο παλμογραφος γειωση ?

----------


## JOUN

Ε δεν θαχει αυτο λεμε,θα ειναι απομονωμενος απο το δικτυο.

----------


## tasosmos

Καλυτερα προφανως ειναι να τροφοδοτεις το κυκλωμα με τον Μ/Σ οπως ειπες. Στον παλμογραφο γενικα δεν θες να κοβεις την γειωση.

----------


## JOUN

Ναι συμφωνοι,αλλα αν χρησιμοποιησω δυο διαφορετικους Μ/Σ εναν για το κυκλωμα και εναν για τον παλμογραφο κερδιζω τιποτα η τζαμπα η φασαρια;

----------


## tasosmos

Δεν μπορω να σκεφτω καποιο πλεονεκτημα σε αυτο... Ισως καποιος αλλος εχει καμια ιδεα σχετικα.

----------


## SRF

> Μια και αναφερθηκε,τι ειναι καλυτερο;Να τροφοδοτησω μεσα απο τον μετασχηματιστη απομονωσης τον παλμογραφο η το προς ελεγχο κυκλωμα;
> Φανταζομαι καλυτερα ειναι να εχει κανονικα γειωση ο παλμογραφος και το κυκλωμα να ειναι απομονωμενο αλλα ακουω γνωμες..
> 
> Μπορω να βρω και δευτερο μετασχηματιστη ωστε να εχουν και τα δυο απομονωση αλλα νομιζω ειναι υπερβολη χωρις να κερδισω τιποτα..



Το βέλτιστο είναι η χρήση Μ/Τ απομονώσεως στην τροφοδοσία του κυκλώματος/συσκευής υπό έλεγχο! Αυτό προσφέρει μέγιστη προστασία τόσο του παλμογράφου αλλά και του χειριστού, που ειδικά το δεύτερο μας απασχολεί πραγματικά! 
Στην περίπτωση που ο Μ/Τ απομονώσεως τροφοδοτεί τον παλμογράφο τελικά (αν και είναι ΛΑΘΟΣ ως μέσο προστασίας) όπως κάνουν αρκετοί ΕΜΠΕΙΡΟΙ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΕΣ πρέπει να λάβουμε υπ' όψην μας όταν δουλεύουμε ότι η φάση του κυκλώματος/συσκευής υπό εξέταση ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΣΤΕΙ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΣΕ ΕΠΑΦΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΛΜΟΓΡΑΦΟΥ ΜΑΣ!!! Ειδικά όταν όπως κάνουν πολλοί, "σηκώνουν" την ίδια στιγμή και την γέιωση του παλμογράφου τους, για "πλήρη απομόνωση" !!!  Δηλαδή σε σημεία που πιθανώς θα αγγίξουμε για να εργαστούεμ/ρυθμίσουμε αυτόν! Μπορεί να προστατεύουμε μεν τον παλμογράφο μας (ή όποιο άλλο όργανο) & την συσκευή μας, από καταστροφή, αλλά ΔΕΝ προστατεύουμε το ίδιο και εμάς που θα τα χειριστούμε τελικά!!!  





> μα και παλι αμα βαλεις τον παλμογραφο σε μετασχηματιστη απομονωσης απο που θα εχει ο παλμογραφος γειωση ?



Τυπικά ο Μ/Τ απομονώσεως ΔΕΝ καταργεί την γείωση της συσκευής που συνδέεται σε αυτόν! Απομονώνει αποκλειστικά την πιθανή ύπαρξη "ζωντανής" φάσεως σε κάποιο ή όλο το κύκλωμα υπό εξέταση! Η γείωση όμως σε κάθε περίπτωση είναι προδιαγραφή ασφαλείας που τύποις απαγορεύεται να αποσυνδεθεί αφού κατ' ουσίαν είναι το τελευταίο & ΄πρώτο προστατευτικό μέσο ! Μάλιστα θα μας προστατεύσει και σε περίπτωση διαρροής του Μ/Τ απομονώσεως, οπότε πρέπει να υφίσταται!!! 





> Ναι συμφωνοι,αλλα αν χρησιμοποιησω δυο διαφορετικους Μ/Σ εναν για το κυκλωμα και εναν για τον παλμογραφο κερδιζω τιποτα η τζαμπα η φασαρια;



Αυτό στην ουσία ΔΕΝ έχει κανένα νόημα!!! Υπερβολή, αλλά όχι απαγορευτική!

----------


## JOUN

Eνταξει φιλε Γιωργο..Θα χρησιμοποιω τον Μ/Σ μονο για το ελεγχομενο κυκλωμα.Ειναι και το ποιο λογικο..

----------


## picdev

επειδή περιμένω να τελειώσουν οι γιορτές των κινέζων για να πάρω και εγώ παλμογράφο, μπορείτε να προτείνετε απο μπορώ να αγοράσω μετασχηματιστή απομόνωσης ? υποθέτω οτι είναι ακριβούτσικος.
Με τον μετασχηματιστή απομόνωσης στο κύκλωμα προς εξέταση δεν μπορεί να καεί ο παλμογράφος σε περίπτωση βραχυκυκλώματος ? αλλά νομίζω οτι δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει βραχυκύκλωμα λόγω μετασχηματιστή με τη γή, τα λέω σωστά?

----------


## picdev

Λοιπόν παιδιά βρήκα με 30ε 2Α 500watt περίπου, καλά δεν ειναι 500w? η τιμή είναι χονδρική

----------


## JOUN

Καλη ειναι η τιμη..Ισως μετα απο ψαξιμο βρεις 2-3 ευρω φθηνοτερα..

----------


## SV1JRT

> Τυπικά ο Μ/Τ απομονώσεως ΔΕΝ καταργεί την γείωση της συσκευής που συνδέεται σε αυτόν! Απομονώνει αποκλειστικά την πιθανή ύπαρξη "ζωντανής" φάσεως σε κάποιο ή όλο το κύκλωμα υπό εξέταση! Η γείωση όμως σε κάθε περίπτωση είναι προδιαγραφή ασφαλείας που τύποις απαγορεύεται να αποσυνδεθεί αφού κατ' ουσίαν είναι το τελευταίο & ΄πρώτο προστατευτικό μέσο ! Μάλιστα θα μας προστατεύσει και σε περίπτωση διαρροής του Μ/Τ απομονώσεως, οπότε πρέπει να υφίσταται!!!




 Εδώ Γιώργο θα διαφωνήσω.
Οταν χρησημοποιούμε Μ/Τ απομόνωσης ΕΠΙΒΑΛΕΤΕ να καταργήσουμε την γείωση του δικτύου.

Αν διατηρήσεις την γείωση, τότε το "Jacket" του probe στον παλμογράφο έχει την γείωση του δικτύου της ΔΕΗ.
Αν πάς να μετρήσεις με αυτόν τον παλμογράφο Φάση - Ουδέτερο σε μια μπρίζα, θα πάρεις τον παλμογράφο και την ασφάλεια του πίνακα στο χέρι. !!

----------


## SRF

> Εδώ Γιώργο θα διαφωνήσω.
> 1. *Οταν χρησημοποιούμε Μ/Τ απομόνωσης ΕΠΙΒΑΛΕΤΕ να καταργήσουμε την γείωση του δικτύου*.
> 
> 2. Αν διατηρήσεις την γείωση, τότε το "Jacket" του probe στον παλμογράφο έχει την γείωση του δικτύου της ΔΕΗ.
> 
> 3. Αν πάς να μετρήσεις με αυτόν τον παλμογράφο Φάση - Ουδέτερο σε μια μπρίζα, θα πάρεις τον παλμογράφο και την ασφάλεια του πίνακα στο χέρι. !!



1. Σαφώς και δέχομαι την διαφωνία σου, αρκεί βεβαίως αυτό το "ΕΠΙΒΑΛΛΕΤΑΙ Η ΚΑΤΑΡΓΗΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΓΕΙΩΣΕΩΣ"  να μας το εμφανίσεις συνοδευόμενο & με μια σοβαρή παραπομπή, τεκμηρίωσής του πχ όπως το ΑΠΟ ΠΟΥ, ΠΟΙΟΝ, ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ!!! 
2. Ναι και αυτός άλλωστε είναι ο σκοπος της διατηρήσεως της γειώσεως, που σημειωτέων επίσης ΔΕΝ είναι της... ΔΕΗ, αλλά της αυτής εγκατάστασης!!! Η γείωση δεν είναι κάτι που σου δίνει η ΔΕΗ... αλλά απαιτείται να είναι μέρος της υπάρχουσας εγκαταστάσεως ΠΡΙΝ σου παρέχει η ΔΕΗ οτιδήποτε!!! Μάλιστα αν ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΑΣΤΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΥΠΟΔΟΜΗ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΔΟΤΗΘΕΙ... η ΔΕΗ δεν θα συνδέσει παροχή ότι και να λες εσύ εγώ ή άλλος!!! Επίσης ανάφερέ μου αν θέλεις και το πρόβλημα που θεωρείς ότι θα προκύπτει/προκύψει όταν ΜΕ Μ/Τ ΑΠΟΜΟΝΩΣΕΩΣ στο υπό έλεγχο σύστημα, το "Jacket" του probe στον παλμογράφο έχει την γείωση του δικτύου της ΔΕΗ...  :Confused1:  
3. Τι εννοείς εδώ? Μήπως παραβλέπεις ότι ο Μ/Τ απομονώσεως στο δευτερεύων του ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΦΑΣΗ, ως αυτή της παροχής ΔΕΗ βεβαίως, ΠΛΕΟΝ?  Κάτι άλλο εννοείς εδώ, άσχετο με τα προαναφερόμενα σε Μ/Τ? Δεν το καταννοώ ίσως! 

Να διευκρινήσω επί τη ευκαιρεία κάτι. Ο μόνος ουσιώδης λόγος να καταργήσεις την συνδεδεμένη γείωση στον παλμογράφο... και βέβαια νοείται όταν έχεις συνδέσει ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟΝ ΠΛΕΟΝ (δεν γίνεται άλλωστε να βάλεις όλο το τηλ δίκτυο σε ένα μετασχηματιστή τέτοιον) Μ/Τ απομονώσεως, για την μέτρηση ενός σήματος μαζί με την στάθμη συνεχούς του, θα είναι η περίπτωση τηλεφωνικών γραμμών!!! Δεν θυμάμαι τουλάχιστον άλλη επί του παρόντος!

----------


## SV1JRT

1)   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xaELqAo4kkQ

2) Ενοώ την γείωση της οικίας που βρίσκετε στις μπρίζες. ΔΕΝ είπα ότι την γείωση την παρέχει η ΔΕΗ...

3) Ο Μ/Τ θα πάρει στο προτευων φάση και ουδέτερο και στο δευτερευων θα δώσει 220V καμία αντίρηση εδώ. ΑΛΛΑ, αν χρησημοποιήσεις την γείωση της μπρίζας σάν γείωση του παλμογράφου, τότε το κροκοδειλάκι στο probe του παλμογράφου έχει την γείωση του σπιτιού. ΔΕΝ είναι απομονομένο. ΑΝ αυτό το κροκοδειλάκι το ακουμπήσεις σε μια ΑΛΛΗ μπρίζα στη φάση, τοτε.... ΚΑΜΠΟΥΜ !!!!  Παπαλα ο παλμογράφος...

----------


## GeorgeVita

Tektronix (18+): Fundamentals of Floating Measurements and Isolated Input Oscilloscopes (Was this helpful?  51%,   49%)





> A common but risky practice is to float the oscilloscope through the use of an isolation transformer that does not carry the ground through to the secondary or by disconnecting the oscilloscope’s AC mains power cord grounding connector.
> 
> “Floating” a ground referenced oscilloscope puts all accessible metal including the chassis, casing, and connectors at the same voltage as the test point that the probe reference lead is connected.
> 
> WARNING
> This is an unsafe and dangerous practice and should never be done! 
> Failure to follow safety warnings can result in serious injury or loss of life.

----------


## SV1JRT

Η λύση που δίνει η HP και η TEKTRONIX είναι φυσικά να αγοράσεις "isolated probes" που το κέθε ένα κοστίζει κανα - δυο χιλιάρικα δολάρια... Μάλον προτιμώ να έχω μετασχηματηστή απομόνωσης και την γείωση στον αέρα....

----------


## spiroscfu

Μια χαρά λύση δίνει η Tektronix (η αναφορά του Γιώργου), εγώ έτσι το κάνω (χωρίς isolation μ/σ ) *αλλά θέλει προσοχή*.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Μια χαρά λύση δίνει η Tektronix (η αναφορά του Γιώργου), εγώ έτσι το κάνω (χωρίς isolation μ/σ ) *αλλά θέλει προσοχή*.



 Και εγώ έχω τον παλμογράφο με την κανονική του τροφοδοσία χωρίς απομόνωση και με ενωμένη την γείωση, ΑΛΛΑ όταν θέλω να μετρήσω μεγάλες τάσεις, δεν το ρισκάρω. Βάζω τον μετασχηματιστή.

----------


## JOUN

> Μια χαρά λύση δίνει η Tektronix (η αναφορά του Γιώργου), εγώ έτσι το κάνω (χωρίς isolation μ/σ ) *αλλά θέλει προσοχή*.



Tελικα η Tektronix λεει να τροφοδοτουμε τον παλμογραφο μεσω του Μ/Σ και οχι το κυκλωμα;

----------


## spiroscfu

Ναι αυτό λέει αλλά ο το κάθε μηχάνημα είναι μοναδικό.

Ας τα πάρουμε από την αρχή λίγο, οι παλμογράφοι που έχω *εγώ* (και που *έχω δει*) δεν ενώνουν την γείωση με τον ουδέτερο και έχουν παλμοτροφοδοτικό ή μ/σ στην είσοδο του δικτύου.
Αν λοιπόν σε αυτούς βάλουμε μ/σ απομόνωσης αλλά δεν απομονώσουμε την γείωση, δεν ξέρω τη κερδίζουμε.
Σε αυτούς όπως σωστά είπε ο Γιώργος (srf) σωστότερο θα ήταν να βάλουμε τον μ/σ στο προς έλεγχο κύκλωμα.

Από την άλλη αν προσέξεις την αναφορά του άλλου Γιώργου θα δεις ότι αναφέρει κάτι για float ground, έτσι το κάνω εγώ *ΑΛΛΑ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ,
*επί το πλείστον έχουν παλμοτροφοδοτικά ή μ/σ και είναι από πλαστικό το κάλυμμα τους χωρίς μεταλικά μέρη.*


Υγ.
προσοχή επείσης χρειάζεται αν την κάνουμε float και μετράμε live σημεία ενώ έχουμε και άλλα πράγματα γειωμένα πάνω σε αυτόν.
*

----------


## JOUN

> Αν λοιπόν σε αυτούς βάλουμε μ/σ απομόνωσης αλλά δεν απομονώσουμε την γείωση, δεν ξέρω τη κερδίζουμε.



Αυτο ακριβως λεω,η χρηση Μ/Σ απομονωσης συνεπαγεται οτι η γειωση ειναι στον αερα.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Αυτο ακριβως λεω,η χρηση Μ/Σ απομονωσης συνεπαγεται οτι η γειωση ειναι στον αερα.



Αυτό ακριβώς που είπα στο #46  !!!

----------


## spiroscfu

Γιώργο αυτά που γράφουμε τώρα είναι αρκετά επικίνδυνα, 
εσύ μπορεί να έχεις την εμπειρία και τις γνώσεις να τα καταλάβεις αλλά κάποιος άλλος μπορεί να μπερδευτεί και να πάθει κάποιο κακό (δεν θέλω να κάνω κάποιον να κινδυνέψει).

Μια που το αναφέραμε έχει κάποιος κανένα σχεδιάκη που να δουλεύει σωστά μέχρι τα 1-2Mhz σε μικρή τάση για ενεργούς διαφορικούς ακροδέκτες, 
με τελεστικούς πχ ??

----------


## JOUN

Συμφωνοι Σπυρο αλλα μην ξεχνας μιλαμε για παλμογραφο και οχι ας πουμε για μιξερ η δεν ξερω τι αλλο.
Δηλαδη μιλαμε για ενα εξειδικευμενο οργανο το οποιο θα χρησιμοποιησει καποιος με ενα ελαχιστο επιπεδο τεχνικης καταρτισης.Με την συζητηση που κανουμε προσπαθουμε να αποφυγουμε καποιες κακοτοποιες για μας πρωτα και μετα για το οργανο.
Τωρα αν καποιος τα παρερμηνευσει τι να πω..

----------


## spiroscfu

Έχεις δίκιο αλλά ..... (φύλαγε τα ρούχα σου για να έχεις τα μισά  :Biggrin: ).

----------


## JOUN

Καλα εχω παθει πλακα..Δειτε τι κανει ο ανθρωπος για να εξαλειψει το προβλημα που συζηταμε εδω(και σε πολλα αλλα θεματα..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VWodjUSkYVE

----------


## spiroscfu

Ναι ρε Γιώργο το έχουμε αναφέρει και εμείς αρκετές φορές, το "πρόβλημα" με αυτόν τον τρόπο είναι ότι χρησιμοποιείς και τα δυο κανάλια.

----------


## JOUN

Σοβαρα, δεν το ειχα πετυχει πουθενα..

----------


## spiroscfu

Φυσικά όμως δεν θα μετρούσα την τάση δικτύου με αυτόν τον τρόπο, ούτε και με /100 probe.

----------


## JOUN

Αλλα με τι;Με μετασχηματιστη απομονωσης;Με differential probe;
Με ενδιαφερει γιατι ακομη δεν εχω τολμησει να μετρησω κυματομορφη στο πρωτευων SMPS.(αν και μου χρειαστηκε)

----------


## spiroscfu

Η ποιο απλή λύση είναι αυτή που αναφέραμε ποιο πάνω (float ground).
η αμέσως επόμενη είναι με μ/σ απομόνωσης στην προς έλεγχο συσκευή και η σωστότερη είναι με διαφορικά probe (αλλά τσούζουν)

----------


## JOUN

ΟΚ,δεν ξαναρωταω, θα το τολμησω καποια στιγμη..

----------


## SRF

> Tελικα η Tektronix λεει να τροφοδοτουμε τον παλμογραφο μεσω του Μ/Σ και οχι το κυκλωμα;







> Ναι αυτό λέει αλλά ο το κάθε μηχάνημα είναι μοναδικό.
> 
> Ας τα πάρουμε από την αρχή λίγο, οι παλμογράφοι που έχω *εγώ* (και που *έχω δει*) δεν ενώνουν την γείωση με τον ουδέτερο και έχουν παλμοτροφοδοτικό ή μ/σ στην είσοδο του δικτύου.
> Αν λοιπόν σε αυτούς βάλουμε μ/σ απομόνωσης αλλά δεν απομονώσουμε την γείωση, δεν ξέρω τη κερδίζουμε.
> Σε αυτούς όπως σωστά είπε ο Γιώργος (srf) σωστότερο θα ήταν να βάλουμε τον μ/σ στο προς έλεγχο κύκλωμα.
> 
> Από την άλλη αν προσέξεις την αναφορά του άλλου Γιώργου θα δεις ότι αναφέρει κάτι για float ground, έτσι το κάνω εγώ *ΑΛΛΑ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ,
> *επί το πλείστον έχουν παλμοτροφοδοτικά ή μ/σ και είναι από πλαστικό το κάλυμμα τους χωρίς μεταλικά μέρη.*
> 
> ...







> Αυτο ακριβως λεω,η χρηση Μ/Σ απομονωσης συνεπαγεται οτι η γειωση ειναι στον αερα.







> Αυτό ακριβώς που είπα στο #46  !!!



Διαβάστε ΞΑΝΑ το κείμενο της Tek με ιδιαίτερη έμφαση στο τι λέει ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ!!!

----------


## spiroscfu

Μάλλον θα βρήκες κάποια λάθει σε όλους μας, ε? :Smile: 
εγώ έχω "αγωνία" για τα δικά μου, σχετικά με το μ/σ όμως το λέει εντελώς καθαρά στην σημείωση που ανέβασε ο georgevita.




> A common but risky practice is to float the oscilloscope through the use of an isolation transformer

----------


## toni31

Κάποιοι παλμογράφοι που έχουν δικιά τους μπαταρία θα πρέπει και αυτοί να συνδεθούν με γείωση και φαντάζομαι ότι θα έχουμε τα ίδια αποτελέσματα?




 την πήρα την απάντηση μου από εδώ

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Tektronix ...Floating Measurements ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				A common but risky practice...
> ...



Νομίζω εννοούν: "το κάνουν αρκετοί ρισκάροντας αλλά σίγουρα είναι επικίνδυνο".

Με αυτή την μέτρηση, το σασί, τα μεταλλικά μέρη (ίσως τα κουμπιά), τα connectors και όλα τα συνδεδεμένα περιφερειακά στον παλμογράφο (λ.χ. ένας Η/Υ) θα έχουν επάνω τους την τάση μέτρησης. Τώρα, αν βάλουμε τον παλμογράφο σε ξύλινο τραπέζι, μη συνδεδεμένο σε άλλες συσκευές, να βγάλουμε τον ακροδέκτη γείωσης, να μην αγγίξουμε σε μεταλλικό του σημείο και να μην ακουμπήσει κάτι σε βύσμα, βίδα, μπλεντάζ κλπ., θα πάρουμε μία μέτρηση. Πάλι μπορεί να υπάρχουν θέματα θορύβου στη μέτρηση μιας και το περιβάλλον θα είναι φορτωμένο με την γείωση που θα βρίσκεται σε άλλο δυναμικό.

----------


## spiroscfu

Με instrumentation op κάνουμε τίποτα (πχ. ad8428) ή αν φτιάξουμε κάποιον με διακριτά υλικά ?
differential probe.jpg

----------


## SRF

> Μάλλον θα βρήκες κάποια λάθει σε όλους μας, ε?
> εγώ έχω "αγωνία" για τα δικά μου, σχετικά με το μ/σ όμως το λέει εντελώς καθαρά στην σημείωση που ανέβασε ο georgevita.



Ναι ότι όλοι ανεξαιρέτως παραβλέπεται πλήρως την τελευταία παράγραφο, που είναι και η μόνη σημαντική! Όσο για την... γείωση... σαφέστατα ισχύει αν απομονώσεις μόνο τον παλμογράφο (πράγμα που η τελευταία παράγραφος ΑΝ δεν κάνω λάθος λέει ΡΗΤΑ να ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΠΟΤΕ... "This is an unsafe and dangerous practice and should never be done", αλλά στην Ελλάδα αυτά είναι ψιλά γράμματα που... παραβλέπονται)  !!! 
Αν απομονώσεις την συσκευή όμως ΟΠΩΣ τυπικά είναι το ορθόν, η λογική αλλάζει!!!

----------


## spiroscfu

Καταρχάς οι απόψεις σου είναι απόλυτα σωστές (όπως και οι γνώσεις σου) αλλά έχω αναφέρει σε αυτό το θέμα αρκετές φορές (που άρχισε να καταντάει λίγο γελοίο) 
ΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΕΠΙΚΊΝΔΥΝΟ, κατά τα άλλα 




> Συμφωνοι Σπυρο αλλα μην ξεχνας μιλαμε για παλμογραφο και οχι ας πουμε για μιξερ η δεν ξερω τι αλλο.
> Δηλαδη μιλαμε για ενα εξειδικευμενο οργανο το οποιο θα χρησιμοποιησει  καποιος με ενα ελαχιστο επιπεδο τεχνικης καταρτισης.Με την συζητηση που  κανουμε προσπαθουμε να αποφυγουμε καποιες κακοτοποιες για μας πρωτα και  μετα για το οργανο.
> Τωρα αν καποιος τα παρερμηνευσει τι να πω..



Και ένα τελευταίο όταν θέλουμε να πάρουμε μια μέτρηση που το σημείο αναφοράς δεν είναι η γείωση 
και δεν έχουμε την οικονομική δυνατότητα να αγοράσουμε διαφορικούς ακροδέκτες, τότε ο μ\σ απομόνωσης με την γείωση του δικτύου ενωμένη, 
δεν μας βοηθάει (όπου και να τον βάλουμε) επίσης ΦΥΣΙΚΑ  σωστά κάνει η tektronics και γράφει αυτά που γράφει (τι άλλο θα περίμενες να γράψει).

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... έχω αναφέρει σε αυτό το θέμα αρκετές φορές...



Και 'γώ!
2+το παρόν σχόλιο περιέχει το: "WARNING This is an unsafe and dangerous practice and should never be done! "
Επιπλέον, όταν παρέθεσα το link, σημείωσα και το: "(Was this helpful?  51%,   49%)"
για να τονίσω ότι το συγκεκριμένο ζήτημα μπερδεύει/διαιρεί τους τεχνικούς διεθνώς!

----------


## SRF

> Καταρχάς οι απόψεις σου είναι απόλυτα σωστές (όπως και οι γνώσεις σου) αλλά έχω αναφέρει σε αυτό το θέμα αρκετές φορές (που άρχισε να καταντάει λίγο γελοίο) 
> ΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΕΠΙΚΊΝΔΥΝΟ, κατά τα άλλα 
> 
> 
> Και ένα τελευταίο όταν θέλουμε να πάρουμε μια μέτρηση που το σημείο αναφοράς δεν είναι η γείωση 
> και δεν έχουμε την οικονομική δυνατότητα να αγοράσουμε διαφορικούς ακροδέκτες, τότε ο μ\σ απομόνωσης με την γείωση του δικτύου ενωμένη, 
> δεν μας βοηθάει (όπου και να τον βάλουμε) επίσης ΦΥΣΙΚΑ  σωστά κάνει η tektronics και γράφει αυτά που γράφει (*τι άλλο θα περίμενες να γράψει*).







> Και 'γώ!
> 2+το παρόν σχόλιο περιέχει το: "WARNING This is an unsafe and dangerous practice and should never be done! "
> Επιπλέον, όταν παρέθεσα το link, σημείωσα και το: "(Was this helpful?  51%,   49%)"
> για να τονίσω ότι το συγκεκριμένο ζήτημα μπερδεύει/διαιρεί τους τεχνικούς διεθνώς!



Προσωπικά δεν ήμουν ποτέ "μπερδεμένος" επί τέτοιων θεμα΄των ασφαλείας!  
Αυτό που πρεπει να λάβουμε σοβαρά υπ'όψην μας σε κάθε περίπτωση είναι πρωτιστως η ασφάλεια του χειριστή, και όχι του οργάνου... 
Επίσης κατ' εμέ τουλάχιστον η Τεκτρόνιξ δεν είναι ανόητη να προτείνει να ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΠΟΤΕ, απλά επειδή τι άλλο θα περίμενε να γράψει καθένας μας! 
Σε κάθε περίπτωση οφείλει να συμβουλεύει για την απολύτως ορθή χρήση των οργάνων μέτρησης που παρέχει, τα οποία έχουν και τις αυστηρότερες ίσως προδιαγραφές διεθνώς, και βέβαια δεν θα έπαιζε ρίσκο την ιστορία της , φήμη της, και αξιοπιστία της, για να μην πει κάτι που μπορεί να γίνει με ασφάλεια εντός προδιαγραφών απλά για να πουλήσει μερικά probes!!! ΑΝ η όποια μέθοδος σηκωμένης γειώσεως ήταν επιστημονικά αποδεκτή ως ασφαλής, και η Χ τεκ ή άλλη έλεγε "ΔΕΝ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΤΕ ΠΟΤΕ" για να πουλάει (άχρηστα κατα την λογική του σηκώματος της γειώσεως) εξειδικευμένα probe, είναι βέβαιο ότι πολύ σύντομα θα βρισκόταν κάποιος που θα την ξεφτύλιζε για αυτόν τον "δόλιο" ισχυρισμό της!!! Επειδή πολλοί θα ήθελαν να την δούνε να γελιοποιείται σε μιά αγορά που σχεδόν μονοπωλεί ως ηγέτης, δεν νομίζω ότι θα έγραφε ελαφρά τη καρδία μιά τόσο ξεκάθαρη αποτροπή που θα την έκθετε αν δεν ίσχυε ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ! 
Αυτό ίσως τα λέει όλα, για το αν το σήκωμα της γειώσεως, όχι απλά δεν είναι σωστό, αλλά είναι σαφέστατα κατάφορη παραβίαση των κανόνων που ΕΜΕΙΣ ως θεωρητικά γνώστες της σωστής τεχνικής μεθοδολογίας, θα έπρεπε πρωτίστως να τηρούμε! Πόσο δε να ισχυριστούμε κιόλας ότι αυτη η "τεχνική" επιβάλλεται και όλας να ακολουθείται από όλους μας, γνώστες ή μη!!!  
Τώρα ότι αρκετοί επιλέγουν να κάνουν κάτι τέτοιο, προσωπικά με αφήνει παγερά αδιάφορο... ως επαγγελματία Ηλεκτρονικό Μηχανικό, και όχι μπακάλη!!!  :Wink:

----------


## spiroscfu

Νομίζω πως παρανοείς λίγο τα δικά μου γραφόμενα όπως και του georgevita, κανείς δεν είπε "κάνε το έτσι", αλλά αντιθέτως (και τελευταία φορά που το γράφω) πως είναι *αρκετά* επικίνδυνο.

Επίσης με τα bold που μου σημείωσες εννοούσα  




> και βέβαια δεν θα έπαιζε ρίσκο την ιστορία της , φήμη της, και αξιοπιστία της, για να μην πει κάτι που μπορεί να γίνει με ασφάλεια εντός προδιαγραφών

----------


## G.G.

Καλημερα, 

για αυτον τον παλμογραφο Hantek DSO5072P Digital Oscilloscope 70MHz 1Gs 2CH  7" TFT WVGA(800x480) τι λέτε? Αξίζει? Η Hantek ειναι καλη ?

----------


## G.G.

Η Hantek ειναι καλη ?

----------


## mtzag

και εγω ψαχνομαι να παρω και δεν εχω καταληξει αναμεσα σε siglent owon hantek uni-t rigol
δυστηχως σε αυτα τα χρηματα τα οργανα δεν μετρανε καλα και πρεπει να πας στην σειρα 2000 της rigol που κανει 1000 για να παρεις ποιο καλο

----------


## SeAfasia

> Η Hantek ειναι καλη ?



μια χαρά είναι....αν θυμάμαι καλά πρέπει να είναι παλία εταιρεία..

----------


## mtzag

επειδη τελικα το πηρα αποφαση να αγορασω τι να παρω απο τα 2
το hantek dso5102b ή το owon sds7102v ?

----------


## G.G.

Εγω πηρα πριν ενα μηνα αυτο  sds7102v απο αυτον τον πωλητη με 3 χρονια εγγυηση. Πριν το παρω, μπηκα στο σιτε της owon και ειδα οτι εχει on line chat. Και φυσικα μιλησα...  Μου ειπε οτι εχει 3 χρονια εγγυηση, οτι σε περιπτωση βλαβης μεσω του chat θα γινει ελεγχος, και θα στειλουν το ανταλλακτικο για το το αλλαξεις εσυ (χωρις να στειλεις τον παμλογραφο Κινα). Το ιδιο και οταν ληξει η εγγυηση (με χρεωση δικια σου ομως). 

Το μηχανιμα με εντυπωσιασε..

Επισης, εγω το πηρα απο Κινα, το εστειλε με DHL, το πηρα σε 5 μερες, ΑΛΛΑ πληρωσα 85 ευρω επιπλεον σε δασμο και DHL.
Μετα διαπιστωσα, οτι υπαρχουν πωλητες που τα στελνουν απο ευρωπη, ωστε να μην πληρωνεις τελωνειο.

----------


## geostrom

> Εγω πηρα πριν ενα μηνα αυτο  sds7102v απο αυτον τον πωλητη με 3 χρονια εγγυηση. Πριν το παρω, μπηκα στο σιτε της owon και ειδα οτι εχει on line chat. Και φυσικα μιλησα...  Μου ειπε οτι εχει 3 χρονια εγγυηση, οτι σε περιπτωση βλαβης μεσω του chat θα γινει ελεγχος, και θα στειλουν το ανταλλακτικο για το το αλλαξεις εσυ (χωρις να στειλεις τον παμλογραφο Κινα). Το ιδιο και οταν ληξει η εγγυηση (με χρεωση δικια σου ομως). 
> 
> Το μηχανιμα με εντυπωσιασε..
> 
> Επισης, εγω το πηρα απο Κινα, το εστειλε με DHL, το πηρα σε 5 μερες, ΑΛΛΑ πληρωσα 85 ευρω επιπλεον σε δασμο και DHL.
> Μετα διαπιστωσα, οτι υπαρχουν πωλητες που τα στελνουν απο ευρωπη, ωστε να μην πληρωνεις τελωνειο.



για δώσε και link απο ευρωπη να υπάρχει

----------


## G.G.

> για δώσε και link απο ευρωπη να υπάρχει



1.
2.
3.
...

----------


## toni31

Υπάρχει και εδώ

----------


## mtzag

εκανες βλακεια επρεπε να του πεις να στειλει με απλο ταχυδρομειο και tracking.

Ετσι και αυτος θα εδινε λιγοτερα μεταφορικα και εσυ δεν πληρωνες χαρατσι DHL.
απο κινα σε γδυνουνε οι εταιριες courier

----------

jianellos (23-08-13)

----------


## jianellos

καλησπερα σε ολουσ εδω..
ειμαι γενικα ερασιτεχνησ στα ηλεκτρονικα εχθες αγορασα το προτομου παλμογραφω (afx-4321) ..
γνωρίζω να πραγματοποιο μέτρησης για τα volts αλλα δεν γνωριζω πως στο καλο μετραμε την συχνοτητα απο ενα σιμα..
θελω να μου εξηγησετε αν γινεται πρωτα για τετραγωνικου παλμους..
μπορειτε να με βοηθήσετε σασ παρακαλω.
ευχαριστω εκ τον προτερον..

----------


## tasosmos

Απο την 1η σελ στο google για "χρηση παλμογραφου":

http://ekfe.dod.sch.gr/OS.pdf
http://ekfeprevezas.files.wordpress....accf86cebf.pdf
http://ikaros.teipir.gr/phyche/Subje...koiask2pil.pdf
http://users.ntua.gr/apolyk/Oscilloscope_Notes.pdf
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkVkweR76MA

----------


## jianellos

σε ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε .. απο οτι καταλαβαινω εχω πολυ διαβασμα..
λοιπον αρχιζω
 :W00t:

----------


## Georggg

Καλοί είναι οι οδηγοί χρήσης παλμογράφου αλλά δείχνουν απλά τις λειτουργίες του και δεν δείχνουν πως να κάνει κάποιος έλεγχο σε μια πλακέτα με παλμογράφο. Υπάρχει μήπως κάποιος οδηγός ή βιντεο που να δείχνει δοκιμές με παλμογράφο πάνω σε πλακέτες;

----------


## yannisdoulk

Δεν ειναι τοσο απλο

----------


## pit21

Παιδιά εδω και λιγες μέρες ψαχνομαι να πάρω τον πρωτο μου παλμογράφο(ψηφιακο).
Μετα από τα λίγα που εχω διαβάσει αρκετο καιρό πριν εβλεπα πως μια επιλογη RIGOL ds1052 η ακόμα και το αντιστοιχο στα 100ΜHz είναι αξιόλογες επιλογές για τα χρηματα τους(καπου 300€).
Βεβαια αυτα ισχυαν με στοιχεία μεχρι πριν λιγα χρόνια για αυτό θα ήθελα τις συμβουλές σας για αγορα ενος όσο γίνεται πιο συγχρονου value for money παλμογραφο εως 500€.
(ξερω δεν ειναι πολλα αλλα στη τελική χομπυ κανουμε...)

Κυρίως ασχολουμαι με ψηφιακα άρα με ενδιαφερει η μνήμη για να καταγραφω τις κυματομορφές απο επικοινωνίες(ως εκ τουτου κ ο αναλογικός μάλλον δεν μου κάνει) και τα 100MHz τα ζαχαρωνω για κανενα πομπουδακι στο που κ που.
Τι λέτε λοιπόν έχουν αλλάξει πολυ τα πραγματα ωστε να θεωρειται απαρχαιωμένος η θα κάνω την δουλεια μου?Εμπειριες απο χρήση service κτλ υπάρχουν?

Επίσης λίγο θεωρητικά ενας αναλογικός παλμογραφος τι πλεονεκτηματα μπορει να μου δωσει σε σχεση με τον ψηφιακο?(προφανως δεν έχει sampling rate αρα πιο καλη κυματομορφη και φανταζομαι πιο ευκολο service αλλα περα από αυτα?γιατι συνηθως ειναι κ πολυ πιο ακριβοι)

----------


## chip

παρε rigol στα 100mhz.
αν δεις videakia στο eevblog θα δεις οτι πολλοι παλμογραφοι μοιαζουν σε χαρακτηριστικα αλλα στην πραγματικοτητα δεν δουλευουν το ιδιο καλα!

----------


## toni31

> Παιδιά εδω και λιγες μέρες ψαχνομαι να πάρω τον πρωτο μου παλμογράφο(ψηφιακο).
> Μετα από τα λίγα που εχω διαβάσει αρκετο καιρό πριν εβλεπα πως μια επιλογη RIGOL ds1052 η ακόμα και το αντιστοιχο στα 100ΜHz είναι αξιόλογες επιλογές για τα χρηματα τους(καπου 300€).
> Βεβαια αυτα ισχυαν με στοιχεία μεχρι πριν λιγα χρόνια για αυτό θα ήθελα τις συμβουλές σας για αγορα ενος όσο γίνεται πιο συγχρονου value for money παλμογραφο εως 500€.
> (ξερω δεν ειναι πολλα αλλα στη τελική χομπυ κανουμε...)
> 
> Κυρίως ασχολουμαι με ψηφιακα άρα με ενδιαφερει η μνήμη για να καταγραφω τις κυματομορφές απο επικοινωνίες(ως εκ τουτου κ ο αναλογικός μάλλον δεν μου κάνει) και τα 100MHz τα ζαχαρωνω για κανενα πομπουδακι στο που κ που.
> Τι λέτε λοιπόν έχουν αλλάξει πολυ τα πραγματα ωστε να θεωρειται απαρχαιωμένος η θα κάνω την δουλεια μου?Εμπειριες απο χρήση service κτλ υπάρχουν?
> 
> Επίσης λίγο θεωρητικά ενας αναλογικός παλμογραφος τι πλεονεκτηματα μπορει να μου δωσει σε σχεση με τον ψηφιακο?(προφανως δεν έχει sampling rate αρα πιο καλη κυματομορφη και φανταζομαι πιο ευκολο service αλλα περα από αυτα?γιατι συνηθως ειναι κ πολυ πιο ακριβοι)



Ο Rigol ds1052 απο 50 χακαρετε και πάει 100 και κοστίζει 239€ βάλε και κανα 20αρικο μεταφορικά... νομίζω είναι απο τους καλύτερους για χόμπυ.
http://www.batronix.com/shop/oscillo...l-DS1052E.html

----------


## JOUN

^^ Ξεχνας το ΦΠΑ..

----------


## pit21

> παρε rigol στα 100mhz.
> αν δεις videakia στο eevblog θα δεις οτι πολλοι παλμογραφοι μοιαζουν σε χαρακτηριστικα αλλα στην πραγματικοτητα δεν δουλευουν το ιδιο καλα!



Τα εχω δει τα βιντεακια απλα ειδα και ενα ακόμα που το συγκρινε με το νεο παλμογραφο της εταιρίας που εχει 2MSa/s και ενα καρο άλλες λειτουργίες και δεν ξερω τον εκανε να φαινεται αχρηστος.Φυσικά πάντα οτι πληρωνεις παιρνεις δεδομένου οτι ο καινουριος εχει την διπλασια τιμη.
Για αυτο ρωταω για κατι συγχρονο μήπως έχει πάρει τπτ το μάτι σας

JOUN το καταστημα που υπεδειξε ο toni ειναι απο γερμανια αρα δεν εχουμε δασμους.Σωστα? 

ΥΓ μπερδεψα το ΦΠΑ με το τελωνειο. Από εκει συνολικα πάει 300€

----------


## toni31

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος με 19% ΦΠΑ?

----------


## pit21

Σωστα και οι ιδιοι το πουλανε στο ebay ακριβως ιδια τιμη.

----------


## john_b

> Ο Rigol ds1052 απο 50 χακαρετε και πάει 100



Μια και με ενδιαφέρει για μελοντικά, πως χακάρετε;

----------


## pit21

Και εμενα με ενδιαφερει δεν ξερω βεβαια αν επιτρεπεται στο φορουμ να αναρτηθει κατι σχετικο.Τελος πάντων σχετικα με το αρχικο μου ερωτημα να φανταστω πως δεν εχουμε κάποια αντιπροταση. Σωστα?

----------


## picdev

πλέον δεν μπορείς να τον ανεβάσεις, έχουν κλείσει τη τρύπα και δεν μπορεί να πάρει άλλο fw

----------


## toni31

> πλέον δεν μπορείς να τον ανεβάσεις, έχουν κλείσει τη τρύπα και δεν μπορεί να πάρει άλλο fw



Παίζει ακόμα το update για την έκδοση 00.04.01.00.02

----------


## john_b

Αυτό είναι από τα τελευταία μοντέλα;, γιατί βλέπω το χάκαρε για πλάκα

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LnhXfVYWYXE

----------


## toni31

> Αυτό είναι από τα τελευταία μοντέλα;, γιατί βλέπω το χάκαρε για πλάκα
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LnhXfVYWYXE



Είναι παλιό το βιντεάκι, νομίζω γίνεται και μόνο με usb διάβασε εδώ

----------


## john_b

Ποιό μοντέλο είναι ποιο τελευταίο;
Βλέπω στο e-bay διάφορες προσόψεις, άλλες γράφουν super zoom, άλλες κινέζικα, άλλες μόνο τον τύπο, ποιό επιλέγουμε ως τελευταίο μοντέλο;

----------


## toni31

> Ο Rigol ds1052 απο 50 χακαρετε και πάει 100 και κοστίζει 239€ + _ΦΠΑ 19%_ βάλε και κανα 20αρικο μεταφορικά... νομίζω είναι απο τους καλύτερους για χόμπυ.
> http://www.batronix.com/shop/oscillo...l-DS1052E.html







> Ποιό μοντέλο είναι ποιο τελευταίο;
> Βλέπω στο e-bay διάφορες προσόψεις, άλλες γράφουν super zoom, άλλες κινέζικα, άλλες μόνο τον τύπο, ποιό επιλέγουμε ως τελευταίο μοντέλο;



  Δεν ξέρω από το ebay τι παίζει και γενικά με το facelift, αυτό που αλλάζει σίγουρα είναι το FW, τώρα ποια έκδοση είναι η τελευταία παίζει ανάλογα με το στοκ του πωλητή. 
  Κάτι ακόμα με μια πρόχειρη αναζήτηση στο ebay και με κριτήριο την χαμηλότερη τιμή + μεταφορικά βγάζει περίπου στα 260 και με κίνδυνο το τελωνείο. Ο Γερμανός το δίνει περίπου300, χωρίς φόβο για τελωνείο, είναι επίσημος και σε περίπτωση που γίνει κάτι αλλιώς είναι να πάει Γερμανία και αλλιώς να πάει Κίνα. 
  Οπότε ποιος ο λόγος για Κίνα?

Στα ίδια λεφτά παίζει κάτι άλλο? Το έχει ψάξει κανείς τελευταία?

----------


## mtzag

Αγορασα τελικα τον owon sds7102v 320 ευρω απο αγγλια.

Μπορει να μου πει καποιος πως θα βρω την σειρα των φασεων σε τριφασικο ρευμα με τον παλμογραφο ?
Μετασχηματιστη απομονωσης 1:1 ή 1:10 που θα βρω φτηνα ? ποσο κανουνε περιπου ?

----------


## spiroscfu

η γείωση των probe είναι γειωμένη στο δίκτυο, 
άρα θα μετράς μόνο με την μύτη από το probe και την γείωση του ΔΕΝ θα την συνδέσεις ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ  
548px-3_phase_AC_waveform.svg.png 
η κάθε φάση έχει διαφορά 120°, έχοντας το ένα κανάλι στην μια φάση και με το άλλο μετρώντας εναλλάξ της άλλες δύο
θα της βρεις άνετα

----------


## geostrom

> Αγορασα τελικα τον owon sds7102v 320 ευρω απο αγγλια.



τον ίδιο πήρα και εγώ πριν κάνα μήνα σύντεκνε  δεν έχω παράπονο  μέχρι τώρα

----------


## mtzag

εγω εχω οτι πρεπει να παταω το autoscale για να μην τρεμοπαιζει η κυματορφη η να την δειχνει σωστα.
Σαν να μου φαινετε οτι ειναι αργος. Ενα αναλογικο hameg που ειχα δουλεψει ειτανε τσακουμακι.
Βεβαια μπορει να μην ξερω να τον λειτουργω γιατι δεν διαβασα τις οδηγιες του.

@spyroscfu δηλαδη δεν θελω μετασχηματιστη απομονωσης ? και στο probe του παλμογραφου μπορω να βαλω 230V χωρις να καει ?
Το probe να το εχω στο 1x η στο 10x ?
*Ενοειτε οτι θα εχω τα ματια μου 400 μην ακουμπησω την φαση και κανω το σωμα μου αγωγο που θα την γειωσει.*

----------


## geostrom

Μάνο να διαβάσεις το manual γιατί πριν τον λειτουργησεις θέλει ρύθμιση , το probe χ 10 και ανάλογη επιλογή στον παλμογράφο και ρύθμιση του probe από την βιδουλα του (μεταβλητός πυκνωτής )  θα τα βρεις ολα στο μανουαλι αν δες βοήθεια στα γράφω εγω αναλυτικα , α σαφώς είναι αργός καμιά σχέση με αναλογικό που δουλεύω και εγώ χρόνια αλλα και με τετοια τιμή που εχει δεν περίμενα κάτι καλύτερο .

----------


## spiroscfu

> εγω εχω οτι πρεπει να παταω το autoscale για να μην τρεμοπαιζει η κυματορφη η να την δειχνει σωστα.
> Σαν να μου φαινετε οτι ειναι αργος. Ενα αναλογικο hameg που ειχα δουλεψει ειτανε τσακουμακι.
> Βεβαια μπορει να μην ξερω να τον λειτουργω γιατι δεν διαβασα τις οδηγιες του.
> 
> @spyroscfu δηλαδη δεν θελω μετασχηματιστη απομονωσης ? και στο probe του παλμογραφου μπορω να βαλω 230V χωρις να καει ?
> Το probe να το εχω στο 1x η στο 10x ?
> *Ενοειτε οτι θα εχω τα ματια μου 400 μην ακουμπησω την φαση και κανω το σωμα μου αγωγο που θα την γειωσει.*



Μάνο στο X1 έχει σύνθετη αντίσταση εισόδου 1ΜΩ, στο X10 (*που θα τον βάλεις εσύ*) έχει ~10ΜΩ.
Άρα θέλεις μια γείωση (όποια να είναι, ακόμη και να τον συνδέσεις σε ένα καρφί που είναι καρφωμένο στον τοίχο), 
άλλα αφού είναι γειωμένος την γείωση του δικτύου θα την περάσει στην γείωση του probe (κροκοδειλάκι) και έτσι θα σου μετρήσει 220V ανά φάση.

Η κυματομορφή σου τρεμοπαίζει γιατί πρέπει να ορίσεις από που θα τριγκάρει (από το menu triger του καναλιού), όπως και το level της (με το περιστροφικό διακόπτη triger),
στο autoscale τα κάνει αυτόματα αλλά όπως αυτός θέλει (δεν βολεύει πάντα).

υγ.
σου είπα να μην συνδέσεις την γείωση από τα probe για την δική σου ασφάλεια (αν την βάλεις σε κάποια φάση θα κάνει μπούμ),
ποιο αργός από έναν αναλογικό και φυσικά είναι αλλά όταν τον μάθεις θα δεις ότι είναι κατά πολύ ανώτερος (λόγο των ψηφιακών ευκολιών)

----------


## mtzag

Ευχαριστω να σαι καλα.
Μετασχηματιστη απομονωσης που θα βρω για να το κανω με το σωστο τροπο ?

----------


## spiroscfu

ο μ/σ απομόνωσης δεν είναι πανάκεια, αν χρησιμοποιηθεί στην τροφοδοσία του παλμογράφου και κόψεις την γείωση του (που αν δεν την κόψεις δεν έχει σκοπό ο μ/σ απομόνωσης) αυτός προστατεύει την συσκευή και όχι εσένα  ΚΑΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΥΚΟΛΑ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΣΚΟΤΩΣΕΙ


για την συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση αν θέλεις σόνυ και καλά μ/σ, βάλε έναν (ότι έχεις) μεταξύ ουδετέρου και μια μια της φάσεις 
(εννοείται ότι το πρωτεύων θα συνδεθεί στο δίκτυο)

----------


## mtzag

μετρησα χωρις μετασχηματιστη απομονωσης αλλα κατι δεν παει καλα...

Δηλαδη η μεσαια φαση εχει μεγαλυτερο Vpp και η 3η φαση δεν εχει αποσταση απο την 2η οσο η 2η απο την 1η .
Πιθανον να φταινε οι σκουριασμενες επαφες θα ξαναδοκιμασω σε καθαρο χαλκο.
Το ρευμα δεν ειναι επιτοπου απο τα καλωδια της δεη αλλα ειναι απο βιομηχανικο υποσταθμο που εχει γινει για να υποστηριξει τα μεγαλα επαγωγικα φορτια πολλων kw

----------


## spiroscfu

Οι φασικές τάσεις είναι ίσες ;

----------


## mtzag

με το πολυμετρο δειχνει 230V απο την καθε φαση στη γειωση.

----------


## spiroscfu

ε λοιπόν κάτι μετράς λάθος

----------


## Georggg

Για να μην ανοίξω νεο θέμα γράφω εδώ, είχα πάρει προ καιρού από ebay ενα παλμογράφο atten ads1102cal 100mhz. Επειδή διάβασα σε μερικα forum ότι έχει κάποια bugs έστειλα mail στην atten.eu για να ρωτήσω που θα βρω firmware, με ρώτησαν τα στοιχεία του παλμογράφου και μου είπαν ότι έχω το παλιο μοντέλο και δεν ειναι σιγουρο αν θα βγει καινουριο firmware, επίσης μου είπαν ότι έχουν πολλά παράπονα από άτομα που αγόρασαν παλμογράφο από ebay επειδή οι πωλητές δεν γράφουν λεπτομέρειες αν το μοντέλο έχει το καινούριο ή το παλιο hardware και συνήθως πουλάνε σε πολύ xαμηλές τιμές μοντέλα με παλιό hardware. Το γράφω ενημερωτικά για όσους τυχών δεν γνωρίζουν.

----------


## picdev

> Για να μην ανοίξω νεο θέμα γράφω εδώ, είχα πάρει προ καιρού από ebay ενα παλμογράφο atten ads1102cal 100mhz. Επειδή διάβασα σε μερικα forum ότι έχει κάποια bugs έστειλα mail στην atten.eu για να ρωτήσω που θα βρω firmware, με ρώτησαν τα στοιχεία του παλμογράφου και μου είπαν ότι έχω το παλιο μοντέλο και δεν ειναι σιγουρο αν θα βγει καινουριο firmware, επίσης μου είπαν ότι έχουν πολλά παράπονα από άτομα που αγόρασαν παλμογράφο από ebay επειδή οι πωλητές δεν γράφουν λεπτομέρειες αν το μοντέλο έχει το καινούριο ή το παλιο hardware και συνήθως πουλάνε σε πολύ xαμηλές τιμές μοντέλα με παλιό hardware. Το γράφω ενημερωτικά για όσους τυχών δεν γνωρίζουν.



φίλε μου και εγώ τον ίδιο έχω, εντάξει κινέζικη σαβούρα πήραμε μην περιμένεις και πολλά, σε μερικούς είναι αρκετός, και φυσικά αυτό διαφέρει ανάλογα με τις ανάγκες του καθενώς. Εγώ δυστηχώς ή ευτυχώς στη δουλειά δουλεύω μέ έναν tektronix, είναι της φτηνής σειράς και κοστίζει κάπου 2000e, 
στα μάτια μου ο atten φάνηκε πολύ υποδεέστερος , αλλά εδώ που τα λέμε το ένα κάνει 2000ε και εμείς περιμένουμε να πάρουμε το ίδιο με μία μάρκα ότι να ναι και κοστίζει 300ε? δεν γίνεται

και εγώ έχω το τελευταίο fw kai harware, μάλιστα τις λίγες φορές που τον έχω δουλέψει , δυσκολεύεται στο triger, 
έχω πειράξει τα πάτνα στο trig menu αλλά μέχρι και έναν απλό παλμό να του βάλεις τσουλάει,στον tektronix ποτέ δεν είχα τέτοια προβλήματα, συγκεκριμένα λέω για το trigger σε pulse mode

----------


## mtzag

> Η κυματομορφή σου τρεμοπαίζει γιατί πρέπει να ορίσεις από που θα τριγκάρει (από το menu triger του καναλιού), όπως και το level της (με το περιστροφικό διακόπτη triger),
> στο autoscale τα κάνει αυτόματα αλλά όπως αυτός θέλει (δεν βολεύει πάντα).



μπορεις να μου πεις 2-3 λογια για το trigger τα αλλα του παλμογραφου πανω κατω τα ξερω

----------


## spiroscfu

Μάνο με το trigger κλειδώνουμε την οριζόντια σάρωση του παλμογράφου ελέγχοντας το level του και επιλέγοντας από ποια πηγή θα τριγκάρει 

πχ. αν δουλεύεις το ch1, δεν θα τον βάλεις να κάνει trigger από το ch2 αλλά κάλλιστα μπορείς να του πεις να κάνει από το πρώτο ή από κάποιο εξωτερικό ή από μια συγκεκριμένη εσωτερική γεννήτρια.
Ακόμη μπορείς να του ορίσεις τη σήμα είναι αυτό που κατευθύνεται προς το trigger (dc ή ac), 
και άλλα πολλά που καλύτερα να τα διαβάσεις από το manual του.

Πάντως για να κλειδώσεις τα 50hz είναι πολύ απλό, απλά το βάζεις στο ac

----------


## mtzag

Επειδη τα diff probles κανουνε μια περιουσια υπαρχει κανα κυκλωμα για να μετρας μικρες τασεις ( μεχρι 5V ) και συχνοτητες ( μεχρι 1mhz ) ?
Μπορω να βαλω τα 2 καναλια να παρω μετρηση με αφαιρεση αλλα το χρειαζομαι το 2ο καναλι οποτε με ενδιαφερει ενα τετοιο κυκλωματακι.
Τελικα επρεπε να δωσω κατι παραπανω να παρω με 4 καναλια...
Κατι αλλο μπορω να τον βαλω να κανει trigger απο εικονικο σημα δηλαδη να του πω κανε trigger απο 10khz τετραγωνικο σημα 50% duty 5Vpp και ας μην υπαρχει καν αυτο το σημα στην πραγματικοτητα ?

----------


## ane.pagtzo

καλησπερα
Θελω να αγορασω εναν παλμογραφο για να διαβαζω τα σηματα απο τους αισθητηρες στο αυτοκινητο,για διαγνωση βλαβων.Επικοινωνια can,αισθητηρας στροφαλου,πεταλουδας κλπ.
μου κανει καποιος απο τους παρακατω παλμογραφους ή οχι?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SainSmart-DD...item35d41164d3

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hantek-1008C...algo=undefined

----------


## draco1

ΚΑι αν ήταν *αναλογικός* στα 20  ΜΗζ διπλής δέσμης στα 56 $   θα σε χάλαγε

----------


## toni31

> ΚΑι αν ήταν *αναλογικός* στα 20  ΜΗζ διπλής δέσμης στα 56 $   θα σε χάλαγε



+66$ μεταφορικά

----------


## draco1

Ναι σωστά δεν το πρόσεξα

----------


## picdev

> καλησπερα
> Θελω να αγορασω εναν παλμογραφο για να διαβαζω τα σηματα απο τους αισθητηρες στο αυτοκινητο,για διαγνωση βλαβων.Επικοινωνια can,αισθητηρας στροφαλου,πεταλουδας κλπ.
> μου κανει καποιος απο τους παρακατω παλμογραφους ή οχι?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/SainSmart-DD...item35d41164d3
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hantek-1008C...algo=undefined



αυτά που δείχνεις είναι χαμηλών δυνατοτήτων, τώρα δεν ξέρω αν το θες για επαγγελματική χρήση, ή αν σου χρειαστεί κάτι καλό.
η picscope είναι κορυφαία εταιρεία σε τέτοιες λύσεις αλλά μιλάμε για αρκετά χρήματα 
http://www.picoauto.com/diagnostic-kits.html

----------


## dog80

Για χρήση σε αυτοκίνητα δέν χρειάζεται κάτι καλύτερο, όλα τα σήματα είναι κάτω απο 1MHz.

Οι τιμές για picoscope και το άλλο της Snap-on που χρησιμοποιεί ο ScannerDanner  είναι εξωφρενικές. Δέν νομίζω οτι έχουν δα κάτι το τόσο τρομερό σε δυνατότητες σαν hardware, απλά μάλλον χρεώνουν την ευκολία χρήσης και το οτι έχουν στοιχεία για όλα τα αυτοκίνητα.

----------


## ane.pagtzo

> Για χρήση σε αυτοκίνητα δέν χρειάζεται κάτι καλύτερο, όλα τα σήματα είναι κάτω απο 1MHz.
> 
> Οι τιμές για picoscope και το άλλο της Snap-on που χρησιμοποιεί ο ScannerDanner  είναι εξωφρενικές. Δέν νομίζω οτι έχουν δα κάτι το τόσο τρομερό σε δυνατότητες σαν hardware, απλά μάλλον χρεώνουν την ευκολία χρήσης και το οτι έχουν στοιχεία για όλα τα αυτοκίνητα.






Δηλαδη ένας οικονομικός με καλύπτει??Το pico και το snap on ειναι απλησίαστα.

----------


## dog80

Σάν τεχνικά χαρακτιριστικά, ειδικά το δεύτερο που έβαλες που κάνει και αποκωδικοποίηση canbus (θεωρητικά) σε υπερκαλύπτουν.

Απο κεί και πέρα μόνο στην πράξη θα διαπιστώσεις πόσο καλά είναι. Μπορεί πχ το software για το λαπτοπ να είναι γεμάτο bugs και δύσχρηστο. Ένας απο τους λόγους που παλμογράφοι όπως το picoscope είναι τόσο ακριβά είναι και γιατι έχουν συνεχή υποστήρηξη στο software.

----------


## mtzag

Αμα θες να διαβαζεις πρωτοκολλα τυπου canbus παρε ενα logic analyser και βαλε ενα μετατροπεα για να αλλαξεις το logic level των σηματων.
Υπαρχουνε κλωνοι saleae και usbee με χωμα τιμη κατω απο 10 ευρω...
Ο παλμογραφος ειναι για να βρεις θορυβο κτλπ οχι για να διαβασεις και να αποκωδικοποιησεις σηματα..

----------


## dog80

> Αμα θες να διαβαζεις πρωτοκολλα τυπου canbus παρε ενα logic analyser και βαλε ενα μετατροπεα για να αλλαξεις το logic level των σηματων.
> Υπαρχουνε κλωνοι saleae και usbee με χωμα τιμη κατω απο 10 ευρω...
> Ο παλμογραφος ειναι για να βρεις θορυβο κτλπ οχι για να διαβασεις και να αποκωδικοποιησεις σηματα..



Υπάρχουν πολλά κόλπα που μπορείς να κάνεις με έναν παλμογράφο σε αυτοκίνητο. 

Πχ, μπορείς να βρείς ποιός κύλινδρος δέν έχει συμπίεση απλά μιζάροντας:







Έλεγχος της ανόρθωσης του δυναμό:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGaHaIXZioA



Εντοπισμός προβληματικού πολλαπλασιαστή:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nq-54h7z9uU

----------


## picdev

εγώ θέλω να δώ το crosscount του αισθητήρα Λ αλλά δεν έχω πρόσβαση, είναι πίσω απο το κινητήρα, ούτε απο κάτω φαίνεται.

----------


## ane.pagtzo

> εγώ θέλω να δώ το crosscount του αισθητήρα Λ αλλά δεν έχω πρόσβαση, είναι πίσω απο το κινητήρα, ούτε απο κάτω φαίνεται.



παρε το σημα απο τον εγκεφαλο.Αν μου πεις τι αυτοκινητο εχεις θα σου πω ποιο καλωδιο ειναι πανω στον εγκεφαλο.

Εγω εχω συνεργειο αυτοκινητων.Δουλευα 10χρονια σε αντιπροσωπεια,εκει ειχα εναν δυκαναλο picoscope αλλα κανενας δεν ηξερε να τον χρησιμοποιει και ουτε ηξεραν μας δειξουν.
Τωρα που εχω δικο μου μαγαζι θελω να παρω εναν οικονομικο,αν μπορει να γινει δουλεια με οικονομικο και αργοτερα θα παρω εναν καλο .
απο τους 2 ποιον προτεινετε??

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hantek-1008C...algo=undefined


http://www.ebay.com/itm/SainSmart-DD...item35d41164d3

----------


## picdev

απλά η μπειρία μου λέει οτι με τα κινέζικα δεν κάνεις δουλειά, και αργότερα θα πάρεις κάτι ποιοτικό .
FABIA SALLOON  του 2002 εχω με κινητήρα AQW MPI 1.4 , με τον ίδιο έβγαινε και το πόλο.
Απο τον εγκέφαλο πως θα πάρω? απο τη πλεξούδα?

----------


## ane.pagtzo

Ναι απο την πλεξουδα.Εφοσον δεν εχεις ραμπα να σηκωσεις το αυτοκινητο για να δεις το καλωδιο,τσιμπα απο την φυσα του εγκεφαλου το καλωδιο του λ.Θα σου στειλω αυριο που θα παω στο μαγαζι ποιο ειναι καλωδιο ειναι.


Με τον παλμογραφο τι προτεινετε να κανω???

----------


## picdev

όταν λες να το τσιμπήσω? θα βρω το καλώδιο και θα το τρυπήσω  ? νομίζω ότι υπάρχουν ειδικά κλιπ για αυτή τη δουλειά.
Τώρα που σε βρήκαμε πες και κανένα πρόγραμμα, να κατεβάσουμε για τα σχέδια, αν και έχω βρει για το δικό μου αλλά δεν είναι καθόλου εύχρηστο

----------


## ane.pagtzo

> όταν λες να το τσιμπήσω? θα βρω το καλώδιο και θα το τρυπήσω  ? νομίζω ότι υπάρχουν ειδικά κλιπ για αυτή τη δουλειά.
> Τώρα που σε βρήκαμε πες και κανένα πρόγραμμα, να κατεβάσουμε για τα σχέδια, αν και έχω βρει για το δικό μου αλλά δεν είναι καθόλου εύχρηστο




Να γδάρεις λιγο το καλώδιο...κατέβασε το vivid workshop,auto data,tolerance data....

----------


## picdev

μπράβο ρε φίλε μου άνοιξες τα μάτια , γιατί κατέβαζα τα datasheet σε pdf,
αν θές ξέρω ένα ρώσικο φόρουμ που έχει πολύ πράμα, pm να στο πώ!
και κάτι άλλο τώρα που σε βρήκα, έχω το vag com αλλά σαν πρόγραμμα είναι γτπ, έχεις καμιά αντίπροταση? άλλα να έχει όλες τις λειτουργίες του fabia

----------


## ane.pagtzo

skoda.jpg



> μπράβο ρε φίλε μου άνοιξες τα μάτια , γιατί κατέβαζα τα datasheet σε pdf,
> αν θές ξέρω ένα ρώσικο φόρουμ που έχει πολύ πράμα, pm να στο πώ!
> και κάτι άλλο τώρα που σε βρήκα, έχω το vag com αλλά σαν πρόγραμμα είναι γτπ, έχεις καμιά αντίπροταση? άλλα να έχει όλες τις λειτουργίες του fabia




Εγω εχω το auto com και με καλυπτει σε ολα τα vag group.Το ιδανικο για αυτα ομως ειναι το vas5054a.Αλλα ειναι πολυπλοκο.Οτι θες pm μην γραφουμε ασχετα με το θεμα....

Για τον παλμογραφο δεν μου λετε ομως και ανυσηχω.... :Rolleyes:

----------


## picdev

Ti να σου πούμε κινέζικοι είναι, εγώ πήρα έναν ΑΤΤΕΝ 100mhz 1gsamples, @@ καπαμά!
είχα συνηθίσει έναν tecktronix στη δουλειά, η μέρα με τη νύχτα, αλλά απο βίντεο που είδα είναι χειρότερος απο τον rigol των 50mhz,
σου λένε είναι 1gigasamples αλλά φυσικά όχι σε όλα τα time/dive , και φυσικά 1gsamples είναι μονο στο μικρότερο time/div.
Μπορεί να έχει κάποιο bug, στο πρόγραμμα ή δεν ξέρω που. 
Μονο αν τον δουλέψεις θα καταλάβεις, πάρτον και αν δεν σου κάνει πούλα τον, μπορεί για τη δουλειά που το θές να είναι μια χαρά και ο δικός μου για αυτά που το θέλω καλός είναι αλλά τελικά θα προτιμούσα τον rigol με 50mhz

----------


## Re420

Καλησπέρα, καλό μήνα σε όλους και καλός σας βρήκα.

Ο λόγος που το πρώτο μου μήνυμα το γράφω εδώ, είναι διότι εδώ και αρκετό καιρό με τρώει το θέμα παλμογράφος. 
Λόγο του χόμπι μου, τραινομοντελισμός, που περιέχει μπόλικα ηλεκτρονικά κλπ, ξαναθυμήθηκα τα εφηβικά μου χρόνια (τα οποία χάνονται στον προηγούμενο αιώνα).
Ετσι λοιπόν είπα πλέον ότι χρείαζομαι έναν παλμογράφο για τα διάφορα σήματα που υπάρχουν στο σύστημα, αλλα και για χρήση σε δοκιμές με arduino (αν κανείς έχει ασχοληθεί με railuino, θα γνωρίζει για τι πράγμα μιλάω).

Έτσι λοιπόν έχω βγάλει κάποια specs που πάνω κάτω θα ήθελα να με καλύψει, αν μπορεί κάποιος με παραπάνω πείρα να με καθοδηγήσει, θα ήταν ευχής έργο.
Εχουμε και λέμε : 
Τάση μετρήσεων σε AC / DC μέχρι το πολύ 30v,
Freq : δεν έχω ιδέα τι παίζει στα πρωτόκολλα CAN , I2C, SPI etc, φαντάζομαι όμως ότι δεν θα είναι κάτι σε μεγάλο μέγεθος (μέχρι 100Mhz πρέπει να υπερκαλύπτει τις ανάγκες μου),
τουλάχιστον 3 κανάλια εισόδου,
να μπορώ να κάνω decode σήματα απο CAN, I2C, SPI κλπ Το CAN είναι απαραίτητο λόγο του ότι τα περιφερειακά των μοντέλων, παίζουν μεταξύ τους με CAN, ενώ το arduino με I2C, SPI, 
επίσης δεν θα με χάλαγε να έχει και ψηφιακό αναλυτή.

Από παλιά έχω μείνει σε αναλογικούς παλμογράφους, όπως hameg, tektronix κλπ, και εδώ έχω διαβάσει για μάρκες που ουδέποτε έχω συναντήσει. 
Από μια μικρή έρευνα που έκανα, έχω βρει τους Picoscope με USB στο PC, οι οποίοι λένε ότι κάνουν όλα όσα με ενδιαφέρουν, αλλά δεν έχω τη παραμικρή εμπειρία και γνώση για να κρίνω αν όντως είναι έτσι, από την άλλη κινεζιά δεν θέλω αλλά ούτε θα ήθελα να διαθέσω τα χρήματα για να πάρω κάτι άριστο όπως tektronix, δεδομένου ότι για το χόμπι πάει, και άντε να πειραματιστώ και με αυτοματισμούς στο σπίτι με το arduino. 

Ελπίζω να μην σας κούρασα με τη φλυαρία μου.
Δημήτρης

----------


## pit21

Αγαπητέ Δημήτρη,
Υπάρχουν πολλοί οικονομικοι παλμογραφοι με τα specs που ζητάς σε συχνότητες και βολταζ. Το να έχουν ενσωματωμένο αποκωδικοποιητή και τρια καναλια είναι αυτο που με κάνει να ανησυχω μια και αυτα συνήθως ανεβάζουν την τιμή(ο Logic analyser δεν το συζητώ καν). Οπότε πες μας και περίπου τιμή που ψαχνεις και ταυτόχρονα δωσε μας μία εικόνα για το ποιες λειτουργίες θα χρησιμοποιείς περισσοτερο.
Φανταζομαι πως σε ενδιαφέρει πολύ περισσοτερο η ψηφιακή αποκωδικοποίηση των bus επικοινωνίας παρα η "αναλογική" λειτουργία του παλμογραφου. Αν είναι όντως έτσi ίσως θα πρέπει να σκεφτείς ενα μικρο logic analyzer

----------


## Re420

Γειά σου Παναγιώτη,
Υπολογίζω μέχρι τα 700€, χωρίς να είμαι απόλυτος σε αυτό. Με ενδιαφέρει να μετράω σήματα που κυκλοφορούν πάνω στις γραμμές (των μοντέλων) να μπορώ να δω τις απώλειες ανάμεσα σε διάφορα τμήματα για troubleshooting, πίσω από τους αποκωδικοποιήτες να μπορώ να δω τα σήματα που περνάνε στο CAN, διότι θέλω να μπορώ να δεχτώ και να στείλω και τα δικά μου στις διάφορες μονάδες. Σήματα σε servos, step motors, μετρήσεις σε κατασκευές με microcontrolers (arduino) και γενικός πειραματισμούς.

----------


## pit21

Δες αυτόν εδω. 
http://www.batronix.com/shop/oscillo...-MSO1074Z.html
Εϊναι στο όριο για την τιμή που θές αλλά συνδιάζει σχεδόν τα πάντα απο όσα είπες.
 Εγώ έχω το πιο μικρο του αδερφάκι και είμαι ικανοποιημένος. 
CAN decoding δεν νομίζω πως έχει ενσωματωμένο δυστυχώς.Αυτα μονο σε καθαρούς Logic analyzers όπως φαινεται.
Παρόλα αυτα σκέψου μήπως θα σε ενδιεφερε να κάνεις εκπτωση στον παλμογραφο και να πάρει ενα υποτυπώδες Logic analyzer όπως ένα από αυτά
https://www.saleae.com/logic/

----------


## Re420

τον Rigol τον κοίταγα, είναι ο μόνος που επιστρέφει το online σύστημα του με βάση της προδιαγραφές, αλλά κάπου παρακάτω, στα σχόλια, δεν λένε και πολλά καλά λόγια σχετικά με το decoding του I2C. Θεωρώ σημαντικό το CAN (χωρίς να μπορώ να πω από τώρα, το πόσο θα το έχω ανάγκη στο μέλλον, αλλά αν είναι να κάνω τη ζημιά, σκέφτομαι να το έχει και αυτό.

Έχεις άποψη σχετικά με τους USB (βλέπε picoscope) για το πως είναι, ή είναι too good to be true ?

το άλλο link του LA, λέει "*This product is no longer available for purchase"

θα το ψάξω λίγο και σαν μεμονωμένο εργαλείο, όπως είπες. 
Η αρχική μου θέληση για παλμογράφο, δημιουργήθηκε όταν προσπαθούσα να ελέγξω servo με 555, και δεν μπορούσα να μετρήσω τους παλμούς, και από εκεί άρχισα να ψάχνω και να προσθέτω περισσότερα "θέλω" για το μηχάνημα που θα ήθελα.

----------


## mtzag

Παρε ενα clone saleae logic analyser με 6 ευρω απο το ebay και θα κανεις την δουλεια σου.
Το εχω παρει και δουλευει το γνησιο κανει 150 αλλα η αντιγραφη παιζει σαν το γνησιο μια και ολη την δουλεια την κανει το software στο pc.

----------


## Re420

Καλησπέρα, τελικά έγινα ο κάτοχος ενός RIGOL DS1074z, τον οποίο και ψάχνω να δω πως λειτουργεί. 

Έχει προεγκατεστημένα Software για την αποκωδικοποίηση διάφορων σημάτων, αλλά είναι trial για 35 ημέρες, μετά πρέπει να αγοράσεις ότι χρειάζεσαι. Πάντως ακολούθησα τη συμβουλή σας να μην πάρω πολλά σε ένα μηχάνημα. Για λογικό αναλυτή, αν τελικά χρειαστώ, θα δω κάτι σε USB μονάδα, όπως λέτε, κάτι φτηνό δηλαδή.

Σας ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια, θα τα λέμε συχνά ελπίζω.

Το forum σας έχει ανεκτίμητη αξία σε γνώση.

----------


## picdev

> Παρε ενα clone saleae logic analyser με 6 ευρω απο το ebay και θα κανεις την δουλεια σου.
> Το εχω παρει και δουλευει το γνησιο κανει 150 αλλα η αντιγραφη παιζει σαν το γνησιο μια και ολη την δουλεια την κανει το software στο pc.



είναι όντως τόσο καλός αναλυτής? το έχεις δοκιμάσει? μέχρι πόσα mhz πάει? σε spi πχ?
για δώσε κανένα λινκ

----------

